# Verizon Wifi Toggle Solved



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

*Wifi Toggle Solved*
Found the solution to adding the wifi toggle:
1 Get SqlLite Editor
2.Goto Setting Storage |System |
3. Edit field "notification_panel_active_app_list"
4. add Wifi
5. Hit save and reboot

You can also change the order items appear here.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> *Wifi Toggle Solved*
> Found the solution to adding the wifi toggle:
> 1 Get SqlLite Editor
> 2.Goto Setting Storage |System |
> ...


Might want to add that you have to be rooted in the title as I believe SQL editors only work on rooted phones.

Sent from my Verizon GS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadoukyuu (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Worked great. How did you remove the Ongoing Wi-Fi notification on your phone?


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

Hadoukyuu said:


> Thanks for the tip. Worked great. How did you remove the Ongoing Wi-Fi notification on your phone?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297213


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can also get your air gesture toggle by adding AirGesture to the same line.

I did try blocking mode as well, but sadly, that did not work.


----------



## JBielman (Oct 22, 2012)

I cannot get this to work when I navigate there in sqlite and add the wifi to list and reboot nothing happens. What am I doing wrong does the ongoing have to be removed first? Also noticed in my phone I'm editing field 203 not 202 because that is what it's listed under in Sq for me.

Removing ongoing worked just fine but I can't get the toggle to show up.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

JBielman said:


> I cannot get this to work when I navigate there in sqlite and add the wifi to list and reboot nothing happens. What am I doing wrong does the ongoing have to be removed first? Also noticed in my phone I'm editing field 203 not 202 because that is what it's listed under in Sq for me.
> 
> Removing ongoing worked just fine but I can't get the toggle to show up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Do not worry about the number, found that that varies from device to device. Make sure teh text is the same. Also make sure there is a ; before teh entry and Wifi is caped just as I wrote it all lower or any variation will not work.


----------



## JBielman (Oct 22, 2012)

That's exactly how I added it and it isn't showing up still.

EDIT: just looked at that picture and realized I was editing the wrong section it was default app list not active.... Working perfectly now thank you, once I ignored the number I noticed I was in the wrong list

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we got this far with the blocking mode toggle. The only thing that it will stop is the led from blinking tho. Looks like we need to dig into some other files.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone know if we can also add a wifi teather toggle this way?


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

stanfna said:


> Anyone know if we can also add a wifi teather toggle this way?


You most certainly can...here is a copy and paste of my entire line from SQL Lite, where I added Wi-Fi toggle, Wi-Fi hotspot, and air gesture toggle:

MobileData;SilentMode;AutoRotate;MultiWindow;Bluetooth;DrivingMode;AllShareCast;AirplaneMode;Location;SBeam;Nfc;AirView;Sync;SmartScroll;PowerSaving;SmartStay;Wifi;WiFiHotspot;AirGesture;

Sent from my Verizon GS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!! your the man!



igotgame said:


> You most certainly can...here is a copy and paste of my entire line from SQL Lite, where I added Wi-Fi toggle, Wi-Fi hotspot, and air gesture toggle:
> 
> MobileData;SilentMode;AutoRotate;MultiWindow;Bluetooth;DrivingMode;AllShareCast;AirplaneMode;Location;SBeam;Nfc;AirView;Sync;SmartScroll;PowerSaving;SmartStay;Wifi;WiFiHotspot;AirGesture;
> 
> Sent from my Verizon GS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

Worked for me. Thanks! Why did they not include this to begin with I wonder..?

Thanx tho!


----------



## milty456 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone know where this setting can be found on the Galaxy s3?


----------

